# Hi 🙋‍♂️



## Ch8ungy (Sep 26, 2020)

Hello! My name is David

Been awhile since I’ve joined a forum but here to learn.

My current setup.
Arbor 63 Roundhouse with Flow M9 bindings.

Nice to meet you.
From sunny Wales 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿


----------

